# Required equipment for van



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello all - a while since I last posted.

We are getting close to getting on the road after purchasing our first Ape 50, but still need a few bits and pieces, namely

1.) A small 12V fridge, like they have at cafe latino which acts as a drawer

2.) A generator for our Fracino machine

3.) A secondary grinder, IF offering decaf as an alternative

Any suggestions on the above? The fridge in particular we are unsure of as want it to fit neatly with the internal structure, but can't find templates for other internal structures used by other Piaggio owners.

Any/all help and advice extremely welcome!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might be able to help with a secondary grinder, depends on your budget?


----------

